

Bitcoin hits $350 - lquist
https://www.mtgox.com/

======
jadeddrag
And now edging up to the $400 wall, in only a few hours.

------
james1071
Why has no one issued a competing currency?

~~~
jadeddrag
Do you mean like the dozens of "altcoins"? (Here is an incomplete list:
[http://altcoins.com](http://altcoins.com))

~~~
james1071
Didn't know that. Thanks.

